# 2010 Flow Quantum



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am normally too lazy to write reviews but I just had to with this board because it is AWESOME!! 

...I got the 155w (26.1 cm waist) and I am 6'3 185 with a size 13 boot (and no toe drag!)...I picked up this board for a steal at $200 from my local shop since it was the only one they had left, and I have to admit I was a little skeptical at first at having a smaller, traditional cambered, non-magnetraction, board that came from a factory in China instead of being hand made in the USA like my GNU...all I can say is boy was I wrong!  so far it has been MUCH more durable than my GNU, easier to control, still has great edge grip, TONS of pop, and is fast as hell!...I always told myself my next board will be a Never Summer...but idk anymore cause im falling in love with Scotty's board! :thumbsup:

btw the matching Scotty Lag's M9-SE Flow Bindings make for a sick setup


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Dammit...why'd you go and post this review.
I have the exact same set up that I was hoping to sell (except my binders aren't SE) and now that you posted this I'm thinking I should keep it.
I have no need for it since I picked up my 156 Nanner plus I thought it might be a little small for me, but seeing as we are practically the same build (I'm 6'1", 175lbs, size 12/13 boot) and you're saying you have no issues with it, and in fact LOVE it apparently I may need to hold on to it.
Decisions decisions. 

Please keep me posted on how it rides after a day or two out on the hill and I may need to finally just take the damn shrink wrap off already......but oh do I need that extra $$$ right about now.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

ive taken it to the mountain 3 times on hard pack man made and it performed like a champ....then we had a blizzard in NC and I rode it through about a foot and a half to two feet of pow...still did great once I learned how to ride the pow

...im in Italy now and heading to the Dolomites tomorrow and monday for some legit ass backcountry with my cousin...youll def be getting an update after that


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

swilber08 said:


> ive taken it to the mountain 3 times on hard pack man made and it performed like a champ....then we had a blizzard in NC and I rode it through about a foot and a half to two feet of pow...still did great once I learned how to ride the pow
> 
> ...im in Italy now and heading to the Dolomites tomorrow and monday for some legit ass backcountry with my cousin...youll def be getting an update after that


Awesome bro. Keep me posted.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

trip was great...the quantum did nice in some deep pow...just stay back a bit and it does really well

also I put the board through hell with some rocks and trees and I only have one little scratch on the base to show from it...overall im stoked with it so much that im gonna try and sell my gnu :thumbsup:


----------



## Pyrofeed (Feb 4, 2010)

I had the quantum for 4 hrs before it was stolen, but I have to agree with you, if you consider that it doesnt have all the glitzy features of all the other boards on the market and it still pops and grips on ice, its a damn good board. I decided that the response and nice flex and all that comes from the whiskey royale tech in the core, and it does look sick with Scotty's bindings


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pyrofeed said:


> I had the quantum for 4 hrs before it was stolen, but I have to agree with you, if you consider that it doesnt have all the glitzy features of all the other boards on the market and it still pops and grips on ice, its a damn good board. I decided that the response and nice flex and all that comes from the whiskey royale tech in the core, and it does look sick with Scotty's bindings


agreed...whiskey royale is sick and the board responds to anything i want it to do


----------

